# This goofball finally finds something to anoint



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Pugsley has never found anything he liked enough to anoint with before until tonight. What is it? Some sweet smelling fruit? Veggie maybe? My new lotion or body wash? Nope....
My daughter’s sock...after he played with it for a solid 20 minutes...he even rolled around with it, carted it all over the bed. It’s his new favorite toy and now he’s anointing with it. 😂🤣 he cracks me up. I’ll see if I can figure out how to attach the video.


----------



## Hedgeilover (Apr 2, 2019)

Oh my goodness!!! That’s adorable! I just recently got my hedgie a couple months ago and she hasn’t anointed anything yet 😞 but may soon lol


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Lol try a dirty sock ??


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Here's the video


----------



## Hedgeilover (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey how do you make your own post because I have a couple questions of my own


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

I only browse on my phone so I only know how to do it from there.
First you need to find which topic your question is under and open that section then (at least on the mobile site) you click the plus sign and voila!


----------



## Hedgeilover (Apr 2, 2019)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Anytime 🙂


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

One of my first hedgehogs loved dirty laundry. I used to let her and her sister free roam around my bedroom on a regular basis. I always had to ensure there were no dirty socks on the floor as she'd carry them off to under the bed. On one particular occasion I had left the closet door open. Not much inside on the floor except my laundry basket. Somehow she managed to pull a sock out of the basket. With her head held as high as she could, she trotted off from the closet to under the bed. That happened nearly 20 years ago, and just thinking about that evening still brings a huge smile to my face.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Mine's first anoint was dirt 😑


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

The dirty laundry thing I think is Pugsley too...I was sorting laundry while letting him run around and he was trying his darnedest to cart off a pair of my boyfriends work jeans. When he realized they were too heavy for him he went after my yard work shirt and tried to beeline under the dresser to anoint with it😂 

I haven’t gotten Pugsley around dirt yet. I plan to put together a naturalish dig box though so we’ll see how he like that.


----------

